
Ask HN: Would you be interested in an HN Diaspora* (open source FB) pod? - andreyk
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;diasporafoundation.org&#x2F; is pretty intriguing to me in being a decentralized and open source social media platform, kind of what it feels like it should be... I think it&#x27;d be awesome if the HN community (which includes a lot of my friends who are on Facebook) had its own official pod, so that the network effects cause for staying on FB is at least lessened.<p>I don&#x27;t have the resources to set this up, but perhaps some of you&#x2F;Y Combinator does...
======
qubex
I supported them during the crowdfunding stage, I set up a pod for a very
brief time and offered it to my family members and close friends, but it
didn’t “take” and I shut it down. That was years ago.

